# Reddit Vaping Survey Results



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Very informative thank u Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

A great and very representative review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt

Now I am wondering who that lonely south african is in that survey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> Now I am wondering who that lonely south african is in that survey.


Could only be @Alex!


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Could only be @Alex!



May have been me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting that @Alex

I think infographics are such a cool way to present the results of these types of surveys


----------

